# Stand by for our M-Edge winners...!!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

In a few moments, we'll be announcing the first of our three Kindleboards trivia contest winners! Each winner gets a Kindle M-Edge cover of his or her choice!!

Not entered yet? Better head to the thread here!! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4941.0.

- Harvey


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dude!  Totally standing by.  (Well, o.k., sitting  )  Did I miss the pick??

Ann


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

No, my trip back to the office got waylaid a bit. 

Okay, I'm spinning the big numbers wheel now!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

And we have winner #1...

*chocochibi*

Congratulations! Please PM me with your choice of M-Edge cover, and your shipping info.

Two more winners will be announced today!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

*WOO HOO chocochibi!!* Enjoy.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations chocochibi!  I know you will enjoy the cover and treasure that it came from Kindleboard.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

CONGRATS Chocochibi


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK- so what time is winners #2 and #3 going to be announced?


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations Chocochibi!  Please post pictures of your new cover.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## sirsell (Mar 1, 2009)

WOW Congrats!


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

Grats Choco!  Guess I'll hope for the other two picks by the morning.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, Harvey has had a bad day, I don't blame him for drawing out a good part.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm back folks, my wife and I had a small group meeting at my house this evening so was offline for a bit. 

So, please stand by for winner #2...!!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

We are all waiting with much anticipation.

Harvey - you should be using your helmet cam during the drawing!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ooh that's a great idea! I may just do that in a future contest.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Our second winner is...

*kevin63*

Congratulations, Kevin! Please PM me with your choice of M-Edge cover, and your shipping info.

One more winner coming up within the next hour!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations kevin63!  You will have to post a picture of your new cover.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Harvey.  I'm so excited.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Thanks Harvey. I'm so excited.


Congratulations Kevin! Enabling minds want to know which one you choose.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Awright, our third and final winner is coming up...


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Congratulations Kevin! Enabling minds want to know which one you choose.


The prodigy jacket in smooth jade green (it's St. Pat's Day afterall)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Our third winner is...

*Jaderose...!*

Congratulations - enjoy your cover! Please PM me with your choice of M-Edge cover, and your shipping info.

Thanks for entering, everyone... stay tuned for our next contest which we'll be announcing in the next few days.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Sweet!! I didn't win but thanks for doing this Harvey! Very cool of you!   Way cool!!


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations to all the winners!!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners and thank You Harvey, for all you do!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations jaderose. I can't wait to see which one you pick.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow cool, congrats everyone!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations Jaderose, look forward to seeing your cover choice.

Great job Harvey, this contest was fun.  Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woooohoooo!

Congratulations to all the winners!!!  I loved the contest, Harvey!

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!!!!!!!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Woohoo!  WTG winners!  Lucky ducks! 

Harvey, can you post the answers?  I knew most of the answers but a couple were iffy for me.

Thanks!  It was fun and can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Linda1915 (Feb 10, 2009)

Congratulations to all of the winners!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

ogie287 said:


> Woohoo! WTG winners! Lucky ducks!
> 
> Harvey, can you post the answers? I knew most of the answers but a couple were iffy for me.
> 
> Thanks! It was fun and can't wait for the next one!


Ah, good idea! Yes, I'll do this tomorrow, though. Today has been a long day and I need some sleep before work tomorrow! Good night all. - Harvey


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Wooo Hooooo congrats to everyone who won.

Harvey thank you for the contest. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here are the answers. Thanks again to everyone who entered and congrats to the winners. This was fun!
*
KindleBoards Trivia Contest*

1. KindleBoards was founded in:
A. October 2007
* B. November 2007*
C. April 2008
D. October 2008

2. For the Kindle birthday celebration in November, 2008, Kindleboards gave away:
* A. Decalgirl skins*
B. Oberon covers
C. Lightwedge reading lights
D. Amazon gift cards

3. The first book read in one of the Kindleboards book klubs was:
A. In Her Name
* B. Outlander*
C. Dead Until Dark
D. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire

4. What is most notable about book "The Amazon Kindle FAQ"?
A. It contains convenient answers to people's most-asked Kindle questions
B. It's one of the first books downloaded by many Kindleboards members
C. It contains no mention of actors from Australia
* D. All of the above.*

5. Judging from the posts on Kindleboards, it is probably safe to say that Kindleboards members are:
A. Avid readers
B. A funny and humorous bunch
C. Incredibly articulate
* D. All of the above*

6. Pets owned by Kindleboards members include all of the following _except_
A. Dogs
* B. Chimpanzees*
C. Horses
D. Parrots

7. Free books for your Kindle can be obtained from
A. Amazon
B. Feedbooks
C. Manybooks
* D. All of the above*

8. What is unique about Harvey and his Kindle experience?
A. Prior to getting his Kindle, Harvey was a fan of the Sony 505 ereader.
B. Harvey broke his first Kindle three days after getting it.
* C. Harvey didn't get his first Kindle until Christmas, 2008.*
D. Harvey only listens to audio books on his Kindle, because he doesn't like to read.

9. Kindleboards members share a healthy obsession for:
A. Accessories
B. Reading
C. Spending time at Kindleboards
* D. All of the above*

10. When Hugh Jackman is not the right answer, what is?
A. Halston
* B. Hibbing*
C. Hubble
D. Hugh Jackman is the only right answer

11. You must own a Kindle in order to be a member at Kindleboards.
A. True
* B. False
*
12. Madeleine L'Engle is the author of:
A. Hound of the Baskervilles
* B. A Wrinkle in Time*
C. Pride and Prejudice
D. Horton Hears a Who

WINNERS:

#1 - Tuesday, March 17 - chocochibi
#2 - Tuesday, March 17 - kevin63
#3 - Tuesday, March 17 - Jaderose


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations to all the winners! 
This is the coolest place to hang out.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

dollcrazy said:


> Congratulations to all the winners!
> This is the coolest place to hang out.


Thank you, dollcrazy! We work hard to make this a fun place. Contests help, too. 

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Loved the trivia contest!!!

I knew all the answers, LOL! Especially liked this one (no no the Hibbing one)

5. Judging from the posts on Kindleboards, it is probably safe to say that Kindleboards members are:
A. Avid readers
B. A funny and humorous bunch
C. Incredibly articulate
* D. All of the above!!!!!!!!!!!!*

So true. Thanks for making this a great place!

Betsy


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners! This was a great contest, and I even got all of the right answers.

Thanks Harvey for a great contest. It was lots of fun.


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Went to bed not knowing who winners 2 and 3 were.

*Congrats to jaderose and kevin63! WOO HOO! Enjoy guys! Great fun!*


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!
I NEVER win anything!!! 
I am SO excited 
I just read this and unfortunately I'm working in the operating room so I can't squeal or anything and it's killing me. I can't wait till break time!
There's a couple of people I work with who have kindles and are going to be VERY jealous 

I still can't believe this! , <quiet squeal>


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so happy you are excited and this is the first time you won something. I hope you get to squeal soon!


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Oops I forgot to say in my excitement, I am going for the Prodigy in pebbled saddle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chocochibi said:


> Oops I forgot to say in my excitment, I going for the Prodigy in pebbled saddle.


Congratulations! I am so happy that you won.

L


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

OMG!!  Thank you thank you.    I almost popped this baby out early, I'm so shocked.  LOL


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations winners!
What neat prizes and neat members all.
One more reason why I just love it here.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

grats all


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Congrats!  I'm going to win the next contest


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jaderose said:


> OMG!! Thank you thank you.  I almost popped this baby out early, I'm so shocked. LOL


Congratulations!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jaderose, when is the baby due?  I think you might have said on another thread, but I can't recall.
deb


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

She's going to be delivered via c-section on May 6th.  I chose not to have her birthday be Cinco de Mayo.  LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jaderose said:


> She's going to be delivered via c-section on May 6th. I chose not to have her birthday be Cinco de Mayo. LOL


May 3rd is a nice day for a birthday. My son will be 21 that day. Sometimes those planned c/s babies have their own agenda and schedule...  

L


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats to all three of you!  Jaderose.. what color is your choice?  Jade?  Rose?  (LOL) or ??


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

All three M-Edges have been ordered for our winners. I've PM'd you with estimated shipping dates. Enjoy your covers! And show us pix when you get'em!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jaderose said:


> She's going to be delivered via c-section on May 6th. I chose not to have her birthday be Cinco de Mayo. LOL


So after Leslie's KitchenAid gets here we can start a baby watch. 
deb


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you Harvey!! Mine came yesterday. It is so pretty. We also just packed up our house and moved so it will be a few days until I can find my camera. LOL



Harvey said:


> All three M-Edges have been ordered for our winners. I've PM'd you with estimated shipping dates. Enjoy your covers! And show us pix when you get'em!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know! I'm glad that Amazon beat its shipping estimate (as usual). Enjoy!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

A big congrates winners. I'm wondering how the person in the operating room has time to be reading here....... Please tell.


----------

